# Small dark spot on the head of my penis?



## filledwithfear1

I'm a virgin so it can't be an STD. That spot is a little darker than normal. The texture of that spot doesn't feel any diffrent from the rest of it. The spot doesn't hurt or anything. It isn't raised at all. Does this sound like anything to worry about? My dad thinks it's just pigmentation discoloring or something like that. Does that sound right?


----------



## pollster

I assume you didn't have this before, which is why you are worried about it.

You should really seek the advice of a medical professional for something like that, as opposed to just anyone. They would be the most appropriate ones to assess and respond -- and can actually see you in person.

(That said, I am a female, but I still think a medical professional would be most appropriate, and not just male or female members of the forum, or general internet public.)

Cheers.


----------



## Lisa

I agree. Go and see a doctor. It is probably nothing though.


----------



## KyleThomas

filledwithfear1 said:


> I'm a virgin so it can't be an STD. That spot is a little darker than normal. The texture of that spot doesn't feel any diffrent from the rest of it. The spot doesn't hurt or anything. It isn't raised at all. Does this sound like anything to worry about? My dad thinks it's just pigmentation discoloring or something like that. Does that sound right?


Please tell me you only _*described*_ this "spot" to your Dad. :|


----------



## BeNice

Could just be a freckle. In the past I was worried about clear, raised bumps on my thing and they were just sebaceous glands in a more visible form. Something like 5% of guys have them. 

It is very likely that it's nothing at all to worry about.


----------



## Iced Soul

I really doubt it's anything, but if you are seriously worried, a doctor would be your best bet. They can tell you what it is, what it isn't, and you'll be in the clear if it's nothing and if it's something, they can help.


----------



## millenniumman75

FilledWithFear.......

***************

R S T L N E

*******N*R**S*S three more consonants and one more vowel

C H D I

****CH*NDRI*SIS 10 seconds.....good luck

10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1
BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

HYPOCHONDRIASIS

It's a FRECKLE. No worries. It won't grow into a mole. If it does, you can have it removed.


----------



## letitrock

KyleThomas said:


> Please tell me you only _*described*_ this "spot" to your Dad. :|


:hahayeah, i know that's' what I was thinking too!


----------



## pokeherpro

Do not take pictures to show us. Please.


----------



## Vitruvian

pokeherpro said:


> Do not take pictures to show us. Please.


You read my mind.


----------



## UltraShy

See a doctor. Can't be any worse than discussing your penis with dad. I never had a normal father/son relationship, but I'm pretty sure this isn't something fathers & sons often discuss.

Odds are the doc can confirm it's nothing to worry about. The other choice is to worry about it till you die.


----------



## Neptunus

It's probably been there all along...and you just now noticed it. Most likely it's a freckle or a small birthmark.


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Advisory****
This thread, hopefully, will fade. The point needs to be made that hypochondriasis - the word you have seen me post over and over again in these threads - is a factor in the anxiety realm. It can be in the social area in that how one sees himself can make him avoid social situations. It is a secondary issue like body dysmorphic disorder, obsessive/compulsive disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, panic disorder, etc.

It is encouraged that such issues ALSO be addressed, by professional means if necessary.


----------



## nubly

hmm well there is that post you made about your mother molesting you. oh oh.....


----------



## John_in_SF

KyleThomas said:


> Please tell me you only _*described*_ this "spot" to your Dad. :|


:roll Oh puh-leeze. Parents are there to help you. Even if they are hopelessly ancient and out-of-touch. After all, you are MADE out of them (if you are their natural child)!

I also vote for freckle. I have actually seen such. We can get weird spots all over that you never see on people wearing makeup. (That's why there is such a thing.) But do ask your doctor for a definitive opinion.

Please don't _ever_ hesitate to talk to your doctor about anything that is bothering you about your health. Hypochondriasis is very real but so is disease. And no one dies of hypochondriasis.


----------



## Narcissus

millenniumman75 said:


> ****Thread Advisory****
> This thread, hopefully, will fade. The point needs to be made that hypochondriasis - the word you have seen me post over and over again in these threads - is a factor in the anxiety realm. It can be in the social area in that how one sees himself can make him avoid social situations. It is a secondary issue like body dysmorphic disorder, obsessive/compulsive disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, panic disorder, etc.
> 
> It is encouraged that such issues ALSO be addressed, by professional means if necessary.


The deal here is that the threads are at best _evidence_ of hypochondriasis; they aren't _about_ hypochondriasis. Correspondingly, none of the posts other than yours address hypochondriasis; they address imagined medical symptoms, which in my view accomplishes nothing.

Based on the other threads created, I don't believe the issue is hypochondriasis anyway. They are about fears of being molested, killed, assaulted, and so on. Hypochondriasis? Münchausen by Internet? Troll? I don't know, but in any of those cases, I think a baseline of insight into one's condition is necessary to have a productive discussion. Without that, we're addressing an endless stream of delusions at face value. To do so is an individual choice, but I have no interest.

This is a statement of my present opinion only; it's not my intent to contradict your moderation.


----------



## Witan

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> :rofl





letitrock said:


> :hahayeah, i know that's' what I was thinking too!


Settle down, ladies :b


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Locak Watch****
Knock it off with the jokes. Enough is enough.


----------



## Lisa

I am with MM on this one. What we see is a full blown OCD played out on the internet. Apart from that filledwithfear is obviously suffering from HUGE fears he also posts this stuff all over the place. Someone else mentioned in another thread that he googled the thread topics. I did that too and it is _everywhere. 
_
Maybe when therapy and medication kick in he can open a thread about how to handle/ erase one's internet posting history? I would hate to see the guy get better and then find himself with a totally shattered reputation.


----------



## filledwithfear1

blah, I'm worried about it again...


----------



## Witan

filledwithfear1 said:


> blah, I'm worried about it again...


You need to talk with a psychologist about this (and I'm not talking about the dark spot). Reading through all your posts, it's obvious that you have very severe hypochondria and that this hypochondria is pathological. I needs to be addressed by a psychologist, not by untrained people like us.


----------



## nubly

*dark stool?*

oops wrong thread


----------



## 2Talkative

nubly said:


> oops wrong thread


lmao......go to the doctor bud. :afr


----------



## filledwithfear1

Witan said:


> You need to talk with a psychologist about this (and I'm not talking about the dark spot). Reading through all your posts, it's obvious that you have very severe hypochondria and that this hypochondria is pathological. I needs to be addressed by a psychologist, not by untrained people like us.


I am getting teatment.

Anyway, I think gonna see a dermatologist about this and the moles. Anyway, just let me know what you think while I wait to go see him...


----------



## millenniumman75

You don't have anything to worry about. The dark spot is normal. I am sure there are other guys that have this. The moles? I have brown spots like you have and know that they are not a problem.


----------



## vulgar

If it doesn't hurt then I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. It just sounds like a freckle.


----------



## filledwithfear1

Wait, could it be aids. Some guy told me it could be aids, normally I'd think he's just being stupid, but it possible...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/can-i-hiv-from-something-like-this-73401/


----------



## N3XT2NON3

its like a mole dude, no worries


----------



## filledwithfear1

N3XT2NON3 said:


> its like a mole dude, no worries


I'm always worried about moles...


----------



## rdrr

as i am an amateur doctor by way of my own hypochondriasis, i can assure you that it is most likely some discoloration of some sort. The human body has skin all around, and this skin can be affected in many ways no matter where it is. If you are totally unnerved about it, go see a urologist. If I were you I would actually go to the doctor for a full physical and as many tests as you can. Maybe this will give you the reassurance you need to quell your anxiety about your health.


----------



## AussiePea

Can we create a section just for filledwithfear and his threads?


----------



## millenniumman75

FilledWithFear,

You said you are a virgin. You do not, I assume, use or share hypodermic needles to shoot up drugs. You probably have not had a blood transfusion with tainted blood or even come in contact with any. At this rate, you'd be far more likely to catch swine flu than HIV given the behavior. Those freckles are NOT AIDS. You need to look up how it is transmitted before scaring yourself.


----------



## zookeeper

filledwithfear1 said:


> Wait, could it be aids. Some guy told me it could be aids, normally I'd think he's just being stupid, but it possible...


No. It's not possible.


----------



## nubly

filledwithfear1 said:


> Wait, could it be aids. Some guy told me it could be aids, normally I'd think he's just being stupid, but it possible...
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/can-i-hiv-from-something-like-this-73401/


 i have been indirectly warned not to poke fun. you have no idea how hard this is for me :|


----------



## millenniumman75

You can laugh at the fear, but not person. This is a serious issue. :afr
If something like that was AIDS, how many men would that wipe out?


----------



## Zephyr

It's probably just a mole.



filledwithfear1 said:


> I'm always worried about moles...


They're usually nothing to worry about.  Just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't grow bigger or change colour or anything weird like that. I suppose if you're really worried about it you could have it removed.


----------



## Futures

I'd still get it looked at by a doctor just to be safe.


----------



## WineKitty

millenniumman75 said:


> You can laugh at the fear, but not person. This is a serious issue. :afr
> If something like that was AIDS, how many men would that wipe out?


Its not AIDS, (its not even possible its that), its not anything.

OP: No one is going to find you over the net and kill you and your mom didnt unzip your pants.

Why feed into someone's paranoia by entertaining these ideas? :roll


----------



## secretlyshecries

No offense but considering you worry about everything, it's probably nothing.


----------



## filledwithfear1

I think that spot has gotten a little smaller and is starting to blend in with the rest of it. Good sign, I'm guessing?


----------



## filledwithfear1

never mind it's the same size.


----------



## Still Waters

Wow,if this post were from a woman asking about a dark spot on her v-----,how fast do you think this would have turned into an infraction and the post deleted??!!??


----------



## filledwithfear1

Can someone find something from an internet med site saying what it is? I tried searching and I can't find anything...


----------



## millenniumman75

It's a freckle.

It depends. Since he did not use the slang terms, it is okay in that department. It's an organ. Plus, due to recent uproars with the ladies over hygiene, this is actually pretty tame.


----------



## Iced Soul

Still Waters said:


> Wow,if this post were from a woman asking about a dark spot on her v-----,how fast do you think this would have turned into an infraction and the post deleted??!!??


That's what I was thinking, but well...


----------



## shy_guy

i heard it was possable to get HPV(genital warts) without sexual contact..hi five the wrong person and scratch ur nuts then ur ****ed lol not trying to scare you but i heard this b4..


----------

